# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Need to cut 12 pounds in 10 days.....HELP

## rksdmf

Stats

Age: 27
height: 5'10"
Wt: 190 (was 176 before i started cycle)

I am currently on 500-600 mgs of Test E/week, I am in my 4th week

I am competing in a competition (martial arts) in 10 days and I need to be at 179 at the time of the actual fight. 

any ideas or advice as to how I can do this without stopping my workout routine, which has been working great for me, one day on one day off. 

Improved bench by 40 lbs, and every other upper body workout by at least 10%, and I am loving my results, and dont want to lose gains while cutting

I do have some body fat that I could definitely lose, so how do I get rid of it???

I do have some winstrol 50 mg tabs, but didnt plan on taking them until my 10 week of this 14 week cycle.....


YOUR THOUGHTS........

----------


## T-MOS

UP the cardio, cut down some caloires
what's your bodyfat % winny won't do anything in 10 days

then do the sauna thing to sweat out some water weight before weigh in

----------


## WARMachine

> and I need to be at 179 at the time of the actual fight


Shamrock is this you? lol

Agree with Mos.

12pounds isnt shit to cut.

Watch your diet about 5 days out. Limit your food intake. Dont eat the day before weigh ins, and cut the weight in the suana.

Youre the second guy today bitching about cutting weight. Its only 12 pounds bro, you should beable to do that in less than 3 hours.


btw, i assume youre fighting Am? No drug testing right?

----------


## rksdmf

^^ not fighting AM, and i will not say what comp i am fighting, sorry....

.........only piss tests, passed already... : )


and seriously, I am not BITCHING bro, i am asking for f'in advice, so if ur not here to give any go somewhere else!

im asking on advice where im not risking my gains, or energy....

I need to weigh in directly before the fight....

----------


## rksdmf

not exactly sure of body fat%, u can see my upper abs.......

----------


## WARMachine

> and seriously, I am not BITCHING bro, i am asking for f'in advice, so if ur not here to give any go somewhere else!


Or what?


I did give you advice, and how did you pass a drug test if youre currently on a cycle?



> I am currently on 500-600 mgs of Test E/week, I am in my 4th week


And i dont buy this



> Improved bench by 40 lbs, and every other upper body workout by at least 10%, and I am loving my results, and dont want to lose gains while cutting


Improved bench press of 40lbs after 4wks of Test E? The circulating Test should just be kicking for you this week!




> I need to weigh in directly before the fight....


Ive heard of same day weigh ins, but never right before the fight.

Either way, youre gonna have to cut the weight in the sauna.

----------


## rksdmf

haha bro ur such a f'in joke, ur prob a 20 year old kid that has nothing better to do than read threads and flame people, and then you post lie's about how some TKD guy came into your school and you manhandled him......

If you were even half the BJJ guy you claim to be or even were a good enough instructor and set a good enough example infront of your students, you would have proven the point in which BJJ is all about.........BY RESTRAINING OR BEATING YOUR APPONNENT WITHOUT HURTING HIM!!

I dont believe YOUR story for one god damn second, and you CAN get those strngth gains from FRONT LOADING!!!!

You are seriously going to go ahead and  :Bs: come back by saying "or what?"

You are a joke bro, ur school is probably a joke as well, I know your kind bro....

you ahve absolutley no confidence in yourself, so you come onto forums like this and tell STORIES about fights that didnt even happen, just so you can go to bed with a tiny BONER, no respectable fighter would ever walk into an school especially with kids on the mat and try to pull what you have claimed.....which makes you even more of a loser for posting the story.....

OR WHAT???

haha you just defeated yourself my friend, good luck in life, as you surely do need it.......

GET A LIFE!!!!

----------


## rksdmf

oh and Test doesnt show in a urine test u moron!!!

----------


## WARMachine

^ Oh really?

In most cases, steroids wont show up on a urine test at least because you have to be looking for the specific compounds in order to pop positive on a drug test. 

But most organizations DO have require specific tests for steroids you moron. 

Youre just a sad little guy who runs his mouth on forums. I gave you the information you wanted, and because you got all butt hurt like a woman you started talking shit.

Run your mouth on the internet, oh yeah, youre so tough dude!




Literally, im shaking! LMAO 

I could care less if you believe me, youre just some dumbshit on the internet.

Good luck with your fight (if you actually have one)!

Youll need it im sure!

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

Why would you run that high a dosage of test knowing you have to make weight?...

----------


## rksdmf

didnt expect to gain what i have so quickly......

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

How much have you gained?

Are you running an AI or anti estrogen?

Could be holding lots of water, considering you are just 4 weeks in.

----------


## rksdmf

> ^ Oh really?
> 
> In most cases, steroids wont show up on a urine test at least because you have to be looking for the specific compounds in order to pop positive on a drug test. 
> 
> But most organizations DO have require specific tests for steroids you moron. 
> 
> Youre just a sad little guy who runs his mouth on forums. I gave you the information you wanted, and because you got all butt hurt like a woman you started talking shit.
> 
> Run your mouth on the internet, oh yeah, youre so tough dude!
> ...



haha bro, ur the one that ran your mouth first, and posted an entire bogus story.....

and u try to call me the tough guy? haha

ok im done with you seriously.....

im not nor did i even try to give any threat to you bro, i dont do that on computers, i also dont tell stories of my fights, nor do i need to prove who i am or my accomplishments, i have much confidence in myself that i dont have to.....

what are you trying to prove??

steroids can only be found in BLOOD!!!

if you are going to come at me, COME CORRECT!!!

and also, i have cut weight many many times b4, just not on a cycle....


apparently i got under your skin though, otherwise you wouldnt have come back at me the way you did, so anger just comes from insecurity.....work on it, or ask one of your KIDS to teach YOU some.....

----------


## rksdmf

gained 14, im only taking the test currently, no need for AI.....no gyno problems at all, everything else seems normal....again, dont feel the need for AI....

will be adding winstrol last 30 days to suck up water....

will be taking clomid, nova, for PCT

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> steroids can only be found in BLOOD!!!




Actually a urine test.

No organization tests via blood test. 

It's all by piss test.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> gained 14, im only taking the test currently, *no need for AI.*....no gyno problems at all, everything else seems normal....again, dont feel the need for AI....
> 
> will be adding winstrol last 30 days to suck up water....
> 
> will be taking clomid, nova, for PCT





^ No need for an AI? 

I would say you are holding 8lbs of water at least.

You should want an AI to drop some water weight.

----------


## rksdmf

sorry bro but thats not true its how tim sylvia got caught.....

UFC does random blood tests all the time, soon it will be mandatory before each fight for all fighters.....

----------


## rksdmf

> ^ No need for an AI? 
> 
> I would say you are holding 8lbs of water at least.
> 
> You should want an AI to drop some water weight.


Thanks for the tip, didnt think it was necessary,,,,

what do u recommend?

what does estrogen have to do with water? curious.....not sarcastic

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> sorry bro but thats not true its how tim sylvia got caught.....
> 
> UFC does random blood tests all the time, soon it will be mandatory before each fight for all fighters.....



I know for a fact the NCAA, and Olympic athletes all are tested by urine tests.

And Olympians are the most heavily tested athletes in the world. 

So I think you might be mistaken not me. But you could be right, but I don't think so.

----------


## WARMachine

> apparently i got under your skin though, otherwise you wouldnt have come back at me the way you did, so anger just comes from insecurity.....work on it, or ask one of your KIDS to teach YOU some.....


Sarcasm come from insecurity?

Youre a psychologist too?

lol

And like Truck already said, steroids can be detected in urine. lol like i already said!


Now do you wanna stop the childish shit talk fest, and recieve help? Cause honestly i dont have a problem doing so.

----------


## rksdmf

As far as MMA, they definitely do test with blood for steroids i know this as a fact.....

or at least if there is conspiracy, they will ask for blood

although I stand corrected according to this....


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_steroi...lar_urine_test

.......i admit when im wrong

----------


## rksdmf

> Sarcasm come from insecurity?
> 
> Youre a psychologist too?
> 
> lol
> 
> And like Truck already said, steroids can be detected in urine. lol like i already said!
> 
> 
> Now do you wanna stop the childish shit talk fest, and recieve help? Cause honestly i dont have a problem doing so.


Actually I am a psychology major from an accredited school if you must know.......

and u dont need a degree to figure you out bro

I dont need your help.....thanks anyway.....go write some more BS stories

anyone else i would love some advice

----------


## WARMachine

Trust me bro, they piss test you.

Now would you like the rest of your questions answered if we both can be cool?


EDIT: Guess not... Thats perfectly fine bro. Good luck! Youll need it!

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

1. Sauna
2. Cut back on food
3. Drink a lot of water / leading up to the fight, but not the day of
4. Do not inject your test for this week. Will add to the bloat

A aromatize inhibitor like letro or adex would drop some water pretty fast, but I'm guessing you don't have anything like that? Do you have any anti e's?

----------


## seriousmass

why don't you just run an AI... drop all the obvious water weight that you're holding (if you're in week 4.. then it's probably 80% water out of that 14 pounds you have)

up the early morning cardio.

get a sweat suit.. (if you don't have one, wear 3 plastic bags to the gym) 

... in any case, if the weigh in is right prior to the fight.. you'll most definitely loss. you'll be so ridiculously dehydrated if you try to drop that much weight

----------


## seriousmass

> 1. Sauna
> 2. Cut back on food
> 3. Drink a lot of water / leading up to the fight, but not the day of
> 4. Do not inject your test for this week. Will add to the bloat
> 
> A aromatize inhibitor like letro or adex would drop some water pretty fast, but I'm guessing you don't have anything like that? Do you have any anti e's?


That's some good advice there  :Smilie: . lol. 

Smart man.

----------


## Hunter

10 pounds in 12 days is so easy put on your rubbers and sweats and go running.

----------


## ironfist

> Thanks for the tip, didnt think it was necessary,,,,
> 
> what do u recommend?
> 
> what does estrogen have to do with water? curious.....not sarcastic


Estrogen will make you hold water...That's why alot of rookie juicers look fatter, they take a ton of dbol and test without any anti estrogens, the extra testosterone converts to estrogen and they retain a ton of water...

----------


## spywizard

referring to other members as morons, and fcking idiots is called flaming, and that's not how we roll here..

if you need to cut for a fight, a wrestling forum might be best for you... as they have to do that type of thing fast due to weight classes..

----------

